# Problem: AGP Disabled with nVidia-card and 2.6

## C.M

Hello!

Been trying for a whole day now to get my old GeForce 4800SE to work in my new MSI K8T Neo board (AMD64 3000+). I can't get the agp-acceleration working. Never had a problem with that on my old comp with the 2.4 kernel. Any hints on what might be wrong? Here is some info:

```

> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x00000000

> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge:     PCI device 1106:3188 (VIA Technologies, Inc.)

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000a1b:0x00000000

> lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

agpgart                26024  0

nvidia               2069864  12

```

The interesting parts of my XF86Config are:

```

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "on"

   Option       "CursorShadow" "on"

   Option       "CursorShadowAlpha" "52"

   Option       "CursorShadowXOffset" "3"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

Right now I also have this enabled in my /etc/modules.d/nvida file:

```

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

```

I was sure I didn't have DRI or framebuffer compiled in the kernel, but glxinfo still gives this output:

```

> glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.4.1 NVIDIA 53.36

OpenGL extensions:

    .

    .

```

I made agpgart a module, but I didn't modprobe it. I'm assuming the nvidia module did that since I recompiled after having built the new kernel. What exactly should I add to the kernel config? Something with  NvAgp to XF86Config? I'm guessing it's some kernel problem since the agp status of the card is Disabled.

In the BIOS it only says AUTO, btw and I don't have the option to change.

Thankful for any help,

  C.M

----------

## fourhead

in your kernel config, you need AGPGART support and then, in the agpgart section, you have to choose your chipset. say you have an nforce2 mainboard, you have to select 'agpgart' and 'nforce2 agp'. you then have three modules: agpgart, nvidia-agp and nvidia (first a general agp module, then a nvidia-specific agp module, and then the binary graphics driver you've got from nvidia).

tom

----------

## C.M

Thanks! That worked great. I had compiled amd64_agp as a module already, just didn't think it was needed. Now it says :

```

> lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2069864  12

amd64_agp               8392  1

agpgart                26024  2 amd64_agp

> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

Now glxgears are up from 2100 to 3450 and X feels a lot more responsive.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nerdbert

@elektrohirn: Sorry for nitpicking again  :Wink:  , but nvidia-agp isn't part of the kernel. You don't need agpgart if you want to use nvidia-agp (which tends to be faster).

----------

## C.M

That's why I just made agpgart a module. Where can I find the nvidia-agp module then? Is there one? I'd like to test both to see what works best

----------

## nerdbert

it's already there.

You need this line in XF86Config:

```

Option     "NvAGP" "1"
```

I don't know if it is necessary, but an 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

won't do any harm.

edit: but I don't know if it supports amd64 (the chipset) - just give it a try.

----------

## devsk

 *nerdbert wrote:*   

> @elektrohirn: Sorry for nitpicking again  , but nvidia-agp isn't part of the kernel. You don't need agpgart if you want to use nvidia-agp (which tends to be faster).

 

should I be seeing nvidia-agp in 'lsmod' o/p?

for me the same problem: agp status says disabled. I have "NvAGP" equal "1" in XF86Config. any idea?

found this in my dmesg output:

```
0: NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

```

----------

## nerdbert

 *devsk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> should I be seeing nvidia-agp in 'lsmod' o/p?
> 
> 

 

You shouldn't look at it this way. I don't really know how it works, but I can tell you that lsmod isn't going to provide you with information in this case.

 *devsk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> for me the same problem: agp status says disabled. I have "NvAGP" equal "1" in XF86Config. any idea?

 

do you get any error messages from xfree related to this issue?

----------

## devsk

nothing but the one I mentioned above.

----------

## nerdbert

 *devsk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 0: NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry, I somehow overlooked this line. Recompile your kernel without agpgart and try to startx again.

----------

## arapozo

I have similar problems with getting agp to work.

I have a Via Chipset on  my board and a Riva TNT2 Video Card, and have tried the following to get agp to work:

1) Compile agpgart + via support directly in the kernel. The result, agp was disabled, tried option NvAGP 3.

2) Compile agpgart directly with via support as a module. The result was the same as point 1.

3) Compile agpgart + via support as modules, agpgart module loads when x starts but i still get agp disabled. Then comes the weird part, i edited /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 to load via-agp at boot, 

Status:         Enabled

Driver:         AGPGART (inactive)

AGP Rate:     4x

Fast Writes:  Disabled

SBA:            Disabled

the result is that it finds my via agp but freezes the machine 2 or 3 minutes after X starts.

Any ideas about whats wrong?

----------

## nerdbert

do you get any error messages from xfree (lines starting with "(EE)")?

----------

## arapozo

Do you know why it says inactive just besides AGPGART?

Il get the log file as soon as i get home.

----------

## nerdbert

nope, never seen it before. It's also interesting that it states "AGP Rate: 4x". I guess you should change this setting in your BIOS, since a TNT2 propably doesn't support this mode.

----------

## arapozo

Acording to nvidia, it does:

http://www.nvidia.com/page/pg_20010530294550.html

----------

## arapozo

This is the log File that i get when i put via-agp to load at startup in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.4-mm1 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 13 March 2004

		 Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

		 to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 17 07:25:58 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to 

"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

		 XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

		 XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

		 XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

		 XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

		 XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

		 Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

		 ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

		 ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80000060, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0605 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 

00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8605 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 

01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 

80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 

00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 

00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1106,3057 rev 40 class 06,00,00 hdr 

00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 

00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,002d card 0000,0000 rev 15 class 03,00,00 hdr 

00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 

Pro] rev 21, Mem @ 0xda000000/24, 0xd8000000/25

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

		 [0] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

		 [1] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

		 [1] -1		 0		 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

		 [2] -1		 0		 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

		 [3] -1		 0		 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

		 [4] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

		 [5] -1		 0		 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

		 [6] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 

0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0xdc000000 - 0xdc0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

		 [1] -1		 0		 0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

		 [2] -1		 0		 0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

		 [3] -1		 0		 0xda000000 - 0xdaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

		 [4] -1		 0		 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

		 [5] -1		 0		 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

		 [6] -1		 0		 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0xdc000000 - 0xdc0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

		 [1] -1		 0		 0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

		 [2] -1		 0		 0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

		 [3] -1		 0		 0xda000000 - 0xdaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

		 [4] -1		 0		 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

		 [5] -1		 0		 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

		 [6] -1		 0		 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

		 [1] -1		 0		 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

		 [2] -1		 0		 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

		 [3] -1		 0		 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

		 [4] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

		 [5] -1		 0		 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

		 [6] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

		 [1] -1		 0		 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

		 [2] -1		 0		 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

		 [3] -1		 0		 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

		 [4] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

		 [5] -1		 0		 0xdc000000 - 0xdc0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

		 [6] -1		 0		 0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

		 [7] -1		 0		 0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

		 [8] -1		 0		 0xda000000 - 0xdaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

		 [9] -1		 0		 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

		 [10] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

		 [11] -1		 0		 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

		 [12] -1		 0		 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

		 [13] -1		 0		 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.13.0

		 Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

		 ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

		 Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

		 ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

		 compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

		 Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

		 ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

		 Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

		 ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

		 Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

		 ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

		 Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

		 ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

		 compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

		 Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

		 Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

		 ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:06:03 PDT 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

		 [1] -1		 0		 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

		 [2] -1		 0		 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

		 [3] -1		 0		 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

		 [4] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

		 [5] -1		 0		 0xdc000000 - 0xdc0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

		 [6] -1		 0		 0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

		 [7] -1		 0		 0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

		 [8] -1		 0		 0xda000000 - 0xdaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

		 [9] -1		 0		 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

		 [10] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

		 [11] -1		 0		 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

		 [12] -1		 0		 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

		 [13] -1		 0		 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

		 [0] -1		 0		 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

		 [1] -1		 0		 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

		 [2] -1		 0		 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

		 [3] -1		 0		 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

		 [4] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

		 [5] -1		 0		 0xdc000000 - 0xdc0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

		 [6] -1		 0		 0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

		 [7] -1		 0		 0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

		 [8] -1		 0		 0xda000000 - 0xdaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

		 [9] 0		 0		 0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

		 [10] 0		 0		 0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

		 [11] 0		 0		 0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

		 [12] -1		 0		 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

		 [13] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

		 [14] -1		 0		 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

		 [15] -1		 0		 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

		 [16] -1		 0		 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

		 [17] 0		 0		 0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

		 [18] 0		 0		 0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

		 ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "3"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of any AGP requested (try AGPGART, then try NVIDIA's 

AGP)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDA000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.05.00.11.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 250 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 250 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 215 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

		 ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-69.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 250.00 MHz

(WW) (1152x864,Monitor0) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 100MHz

(WW) (1280x960,Monitor0) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 100MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1280x1024,Monitor0) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 100MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode 

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode 

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode 

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1400x1050,Monitor0) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 100MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1024,Monitor0) mode clock 106.91MHz exceeds DDC maximum 100MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode 

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode 

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode 

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode 

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for 

virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for 

virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for 

virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for 

virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for 

virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x512" (height 1024 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x480" (height 960 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x432" (height 864 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 768)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz 

(I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (280, 210) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (92, 92)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

		 ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

		 compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

		 ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

		 [0] 0		 0		 0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

		 [1] 0		 0		 0xda000000 - 0xdaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

		 [2] -1		 0		 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

		 [3] -1		 0		 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

		 [4] -1		 0		 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

		 [5] -1		 0		 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

		 [6] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

		 [7] -1		 0		 0xdc000000 - 0xdc0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

		 [8] -1		 0		 0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

		 [9] -1		 0		 0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

		 [10] -1		 0		 0xda000000 - 0xdaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

		 [11] 0		 0		 0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

		 [12] 0		 0		 0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

		 [13] 0		 0		 0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

		 [14] -1		 0		 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

		 [15] -1		 0		 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

		 [16] -1		 0		 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

		 [17] -1		 0		 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

		 [18] -1		 0		 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

		 [19] 0		 0		 0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

		 [20] 0		 0		 0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: 

Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

----------

## nerdbert

looks pretty normal to me. What happens if you comment out agpgart and via-agp (in modules.autoload) and set "NvAGP" "1"? 

Make sure to remove both modules beforehand (or do it like win - reboot)

----------

## arapozo

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:           Disabled

Interesting Note:

If i change the option "NvAGP" "3" without adding via-agp to the autoload configuration, it will load the agpgart module but not the via-agp, meaning no agp support.

----------

## arapozo

Do yo know where i can change this, i think it will solve my problem.

Got this out of a google search:

===============================================

I recently installed Linux on a PIII/733 computer with Via PM133

chipset. Agpgart module loads only when used with 

*agp_try_unsupported=1*

It seems to be stable so far (several 3d screensavers tested for half an

hour and some tracks of tuxracer), Ati R128 DRM. Kernel is 2.4.20-rc3.

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8605 [ProSavage PM133] (rev 81)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8605 [PM133 AGP]

00:04.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

00:04.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Bus Master IDE (rev 10)

00:04.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 10)

00:04.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 10)

00:04.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 0 :Cool: 

00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0 :Cool: 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP

lspci -n:

00:00.0 Class 0600: 1106:0605 (rev 81)

00:01.0 Class 0604: 1106:8605

00:04.0 Class 0601: 1106:0686 (rev 22)

00:04.1 Class 0101: 1106:0571 (rev 10)

00:04.2 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 10)

00:04.3 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 10)

00:04.4 Class 0600: 1106:3057 (rev 30)

00:0e.0 Class 0401: 1274:1371 (rev 0 :Cool: 

00:10.0 Class 0200: 8086:1229 (rev 0 :Cool: 

01:00.0 Class 0300: 1002:5246

>From dmesg:

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Trying generic Via routines for device id: 0605

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe4000000

[drm] AGP 0.99 on VIA @ 0xe4000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized r128 2.2.0 20010917 on minor 0

-- 

Meelis Roos (mroos@linux.ee)

===============================================

----------

## nerdbert

I don't think that this is your problem. There would be a "agpgart: Unsupported ... Chipset" message. But if you want to activate it, you have to pass this argument along when modprobing it:

```
modprobe agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1 
```

----------

## arapozo

agpgart: Unknown parameter 'agp_try_unsupported'

I have no clue whats happening.

----------

## nerdbert

try to insmod it directly - insmod /path/to/module/module.o option

I just know that it works on other distro's using insmod - no guarantee it will work in this case  :Wink: 

----------

## arapozo

How come when agpgart load i dont says nothing, just:

dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

I'm trying this on a recent installed machine.

----------

## nerdbert

on my box I don't even get a "agp" string from dmesg.

I really don't  know how your problem could be resolved. You could give me a ssh account on your box for checking it out, but I doubt I could help you  :Wink: 

----------

## arapozo

Seems that my card + board dont support agp 4x in Linux. I changed the board setting to 2x and it worked.

The weird thing is that in win2k it did.

Thanx for your time.

----------

## ultraViolet

According to the nvidia-glx doc (appendice F), agpart is a best choice than agp provided by nvidia drivers. They says that these cards are supported by the nvidia agp module:

  o Intel 440LX

  o Intel 440BX

  o Intel 440GX

  o Intel 815 ("Solano")   

  o Intel 820 ("Camino")   

  o Intel 830

  o Intel 840 ("Carmel")   

  o Intel 845 ("Brookdale")

  o Intel 845G

  o Intel 850 ("Tehama")

  o Intel 855 ("Odem")

  o Intel 860 ("Colusa")

  o Intel 865G ("Springdale")

  o Intel 875P ("Canterwood")

  o Intel E7205 ("Granite Bay")

  o Intel E7505 ("Placer")

  o AMD 751 ("Irongate")

  o AMD 761 ("IGD4")   

  o AMD 762 ("IGD4 MP")

  o AMD 8151 ("Lokar")

  o VIA 8371   

  o VIA 82C694X

  o VIA KT133

  o VIA KT266

  o VIA KT400

  o VIA P4M266

  o VIA P4M266A

  o VIA P4X400

  o RCC CNB20LE

  o RCC 6585HE

  o Micron SAMDDR ("Samurai") 

  o Micron SCIDDR ("Scimitar")

  o NVIDIA nForce

  o NVIDIA nForce2

  o NVIDIA nForce3

  o ALi 1621

  o ALi 1631

  o ALi 1647

  o ALi 1651

  o ALi 1671

  o SiS 630

  o SiS 633

  o SiS 635

  o SiS 645

  o SiS 646

  o SiS 648

  o SiS 648FX

  o SiS 650

  o SiS 655FX

  o SiS 730

  o SiS 733

  o SiS 735

  o SiS 745

  o ATI RS200M

Hope it can help...

----------

